# Chemtrails



## Golden Egg (29 März 2010)

Hi Leute. Ich bin vor kurzem von einem guten Freund auf etwas beunruhigendes aufmerksam geworden. -->Chemtrails
Weil dieses Thema etwas komplexer ist möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang auf folgende informative Links hinweisen.

Eine Seite um einen Einstieg über die Problematik zu bekommen.
http://www.chemtrail.de/

Ein Vortrag zu diesem Thema der nach schleppenden Einstieg doch interessante Fakten liefert. (ca. 140 minuten)
http://nuoviso.tv/wissenschaft/streifen-am-himmel.html

Eine Bundestagspetition bei der man sich noch bis 07.04.2010 mit eintragen kann.
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=9847

Liebe Grüße 
Golden Egg


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2010)

Hallo,

hast Du Dich im Kalender vertan? 

Der 1. April ist erst am Donnerstag.

Meine Antwort bezieht sich auf Deinen ersten Link.


----------



## Golden Egg (29 März 2010)

Typische Reaktion wenn man es nicht besser weiß, oder hast du dich schon einmal genau damit befasst wann und wie Kondenssteifen entstehen.
Und wenn du mir nicht glaubst dann füttre doch Google mal mit dem Begriff und mach die selbst ein bevor du mich hier als Späslesmacher hinstellst.

P.S.: Hier ist noch eine interessante Wettervorhersage des ZDF.


----------



## vierlagig (29 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Typische Reaktion wenn man es nicht besser weiß, oder hast du dich schon einmal genau damit befasst wann und wie Kondenssteifen entstehen.
> Und wenn du mir nicht glaubst dann fütter doch google mal mit dem begriff und mach die selbst ein bevor du mich hier als Späslesmacher hinstellst.



*ROFL*

ich hab ja keine große meinung von wikipedia, aber ich mag die idee, dass da viele leute an bestimmten themen arbeiten und sich somit einer gegenseitigen und damit selbstkontrolle stellen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kondensstreifen

[edit]

sehr schön auch die ausführung:



> Chemtrails – Kondensstreifen, die gemäß einer Verschwörungstheorie Chemikalien zur Verdunkelung der Erde enthalten sollen.



[/edit]


----------



## Golden Egg (29 März 2010)

Wie gesagt. Wikipedia ist ein Witz und jeder kann glauben was er will. Tatsache ist nur das die Beobachtungen Global gemacht werden....hier nur noch ein Artikel der SZ zu diesem Thema


----------



## vierlagig (29 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Wikipedia ist ein Witz und jeder kann glauben was er will. Tatsache ist nur das die Beobachtungen Global gemacht werden....hier nur noch ein Artikel der SZ zu diesem Thema



und das weiß in der milch kommt durch den futterzusatz KALK


----------



## Golden Egg (29 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und das weiß in der milch kommt durch den futterzusatz KALK



Sehr konstruktiv deine Kritik.

PS.: Warum schaust du dir nicht einfach mal den Vortag an und wir reden dann weiter.


----------



## vierlagig (29 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Sehr konstruktiv deine Kritik.
> 
> PS.: Warum schaust du dir nicht einfach mal den Vortag an und wir reden dann weiter.



das ist keine kritik, das ist mein voller ernst ... aber kann ja jeder glauben was er mag ...


----------



## Golden Egg (29 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das ist keine kritik, das ist mein voller ernst ... aber kann ja jeder glauben was er mag ...



Ja wohl. Schotten dicht her Leutnant wir schauen nicht über unseren Tellerrand.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Typische Reaktion wenn man es nicht besser weiß, oder hast du dich schon einmal genau damit befasst wann und wie Kondenssteifen entstehen.
> Und wenn du mir nicht glaubst dann füttre doch Google mal mit dem Begriff und mach die selbst ein bevor du mich hier als Späslesmacher hinstellst.



Das ist doch eher eine Glaubensfrage. Mit Wissen hat das rein gar 
nichts zu tun.

Ich glaube nur eines: Ein Pfund Schinken und eine Halbe ist eine 
ordenliche Brotzeit.

Sonst gilt: Fakten, Fakten, Fakten.


----------



## Golden Egg (29 März 2010)

Ok Fakten.
Fakt ist das z.B. China zu Olympia immer für schönes Wetter gesorgt hat und wenn du mehr Fakten zu den Chemtrails haben willst dann Schau dir einfach den Vortrag an. Nach ein wenig blabla liefert dir  die Frau einiges an Fakten. 


LG Golden Egg


----------



## vierlagig (29 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Ok Fakten.
> Fakt ist das z.B. China zu Olympia immer für schönes Wetter gesorgt hat und wenn du mehr Fakten zu den Chemtrails haben willst dann Schau dir einfach den Vortrag an. Nach ein wenig blabla liefert dir  die Frau einiges an Fakten.
> 
> 
> LG Golden Egg



ich zitiere aus dem verlinkten artikel:



> Ob die Wolkenschießerei etwas bringt, ist fraglich. "Die vielen Studien, die zur Wolkenbeeinflussung gemacht wurden, zeigen keinen signifikanten Effekt", sagte Stephan Borrmann vom Institut für Physik der Atmosphäre an der Universität Mainz im Gespräch mit SPIEGEL ONLINE.



FAKTEN sehen anders aus!


----------



## Golden Egg (29 März 2010)

Ich hab hier noch ein interessantes Video von Joachim Bublath was 2007 im ZDF veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## vierlagig (29 März 2010)

> Möglicherweise werden die Spiele aber ohnehin trocken verlaufen - und das ganz ohne Kanonen. "Smog und Aerosole in der Luft unterdrücken Regen", sagt Borrmann.



lalalalala


----------



## Golden Egg (29 März 2010)

Hast du dir das Video überhaupt schon einmal angeschaut was ich am Anfang mit rein gestellt hab?


----------



## vierlagig (29 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Hast du dir das Video überhaupt schon einmal angeschaut was ich am Anfang mit rein gestellt hab?



halte ich für zeitverschwendung


----------



## Golden Egg (29 März 2010)

Gut, dann bitte ich dich hiermit nicht weiter hier mit zu schreiben. Ich möchte ja nicht deine kostbare Zeit verschwenden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Ein Vortrag zu diesem Thema der nach schleppenden Einstieg doch interessante Fakten liefert. (ca. 140 minuten)
> http://nuoviso.tv/wissenschaft/streifen-am-himmel.html



Ich habe jetzt hier mal 20 Min. investiert. Eine Fehlinvestition.

Fakten sind etwas Nachprüfbares. Teileweise enthalten,
aber man kann auch andere Schlüsse daraus ziehen.

Es gibt ja noch eine Vielzahl von Phänomenen, die sich der Mensch
nicht erklären kann, aber hier immer eine Verschwörung zu vermuten, 
geht dann zu weit.

Und dann die Aussage der Tante, dass an jeder Verschwörungstheorie
auch was Wahres ist (was es zu suchen gilt) ... dann habe ich abge-
schaltet.

Wenn wir konsequent darauf verzichten würden, weiter so einen Mist 
zu verbreiten (und zu lesen), könnten wir wahrscheinlich ein AKW 
abschalten. Das wäre doch eine Investition in die Zukunft.


----------



## bike (29 März 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn wir konsequent darauf verzichten würden, weiter so einen Mist
> zu verbreiten (und zu lesen), könnten wir wahrscheinlich ein AKW
> abschalten. Das wäre doch eine Investition in die Zukunft.



*ACK*

Ganz deiner Meinung, solche Infos sind anstrengender als keine Info.


bike


----------



## Golden Egg (29 März 2010)

Ich hab gesagt das der Einstieg schwierig ist am Anfang redet sie viel  mist aber dann bringt sie Fakten.....sie verweist im laufe ihres  Vortrages noch auf folgenden Artikel oder ein Werbeplakat des WWF und eines  Patentes das diese Methode enthält.

Ich bin doch auch erst Vorgestern drauf gestoßen.....

Und warum ich z.B. dem glaube liegt nicht mal an diesem Vortrag. 

Ich bin gerade dabei mein Fachabitur nach zu machen und in diesem  Zusammenhang musste ich mich mit dem Afghanistan Krieg befassen. Ich bin  auf viele Widersprüche gestoßen. Politisches Kabarett und vieles mehr. 
Zusammengefasst die Medien berichten immer nur das was von oben frei  gegeben wird und die wenigen noch kritischen Sendungen die noch erlaubt  sind werden auf die schlechtesten Sendezeiten verbannt.


Ok dann versuch ichs mal mit nem anderen Thema. Hat jemand schon was von  Uranmunition gehört?
Wenn nicht liefert hier auch Wikipedia einiges  oder folgende Reportage.

Dieses Thema ist weithin bekannt aber taucht dennoch nicht in den  Massenmedien auf.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 März 2010)

Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang auf die Bielefeld-Verschwörung hinweisen..... jetzt sogar als Film!!!!

Und ich frage mich woher du deine "wahren" Informationen über Afg. herbekommst ????


Und noch ne Anmerkung zu Uran-Munition.... wenn du in einem Fahrzeug sitzt was von so einem Geschoss getroffen wird..... meinst du da kommst es noch auf die Radioaktivität an ???? Ich glaube nicht....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang auf die Bielefeld-Verschwörung hinweisen..... jetzt sogar als Film!!!!



Die Sache mit der Bielefeld-Verschwörung kann ich entkräften, ich war als
Gebürtige OWL'er auch immer der meinung diese Stadt gibt es nicht. Aber
da ich regelmäßig in der Regionalzeitung über diese Ominösen Stadt gelesen
habe, wurde ich stutzig. Ich machte mich sogar mal auf die suche nach
dieser Stadt. Ich bin über Paderborn, Gütersloh, Detmold nach Bad-
Oyenhausen gefahren, als dann mein Tank auf der A2 richtung Minden
leer war hab ich bemerkt das ich die Karte verkehrtherum gehalten habe .

Aber irgendwann lernte ich über das Forum den Kollegen "Lipperlandstern"
kennen und wir fassten den Endschluß ein NRW-Stammtisch zu veranstalten.
Dieser sollte dann in Bielefeld stattfinden, nachdem dieser letzetes Jahr
zum zweiten mal in dieser Stadt durgeführt wurde, bin ich sicher diese
verschwörung ist eine finte.


----------



## Golden Egg (29 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang auf die Bielefeld-Verschwörung hinweisen..... jetzt sogar als Film!!!!
> 
> Und ich frage mich woher du deine "wahren" Informationen über Afg. herbekommst ????
> 
> ...



Und ob...weil dieser Metalldampf der dabei frei gesetzt wird sich in der Umgebung ausbreitet und wie in der Reportage zu sehen ist die Umgebung und Bevölkerung schädigt.

Meine Infos kamen eher Zufällig. Ich hab mich zum Beispiel gefragt warum führen wir Krieg in Afghanistan. Im Irak war´s ja wegen angeblichen Massenvernichtungswaffen und in Afghanistan? Bin Laden wurde nicht gefunden und irgendwie wirkt das in den Medien kam immer etwas halbherzig.
Als ich dann einfach mal diese Frage bei Google eingegeben hab kam unter anderem folgender Beitrag. Als ich dann noch etwas weiter gesucht hab fand ich das Video oben. Und einen Vortrag von Frida Wagner seine Sicht der Dinge publiziert hat.


----------



## bike (29 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Bielefeld-Verschwörung kann ich entkräften, ich war als
> Gebürtige OWL'er auch immer der meinung diese Stadt gibt es nicht. Aber
> da ich regelmäßig in der Regionalzeitung über diese Ominösen Stadt gelesen
> habe, wurde ich stutzig. Ich machte mich sogar mal auf die suche nach
> ...



Da hast du wohl wahr, obschon ich einige Leute kenne, die sich gewunschen hätten, es gäbe diese Stadt nicht 

Hat aber persönliche, berufliche Gründe, hat nix mit der Stadt ansich zu tun 


bike


----------



## Golden Egg (29 März 2010)

Ich sehe schon ich trage zur allgemeinen Belustigung bei. Ich hoffe ich hab für etwas Abwechslung an eurem Stammtisch gesorgt. 

Eines kann ich wenigstens positiv sehen. Trotz dessen das ich hier als Spinner abgestempelt werde, was hier ohne zweifel unterschwellig mit rüber kommt, habe ich wenigstens erreicht das ihr euch einmal damit befasst habt. 

LG Golden Egg


----------



## Ralle (29 März 2010)

Ich liebe Verschwörungstheorien. Sie sind so glaubwürdig und doch so gar nicht überprüfbar. Und ihre Anhänger sind so wunderbar reizbar und schnell aufgebracht, wenn ihnen dann auch noch Unglaube entgegenschlägt. 

Womit man alles seine Zeit verschwenden kann, ich dachte ich kenne schon viele Tricks zu dem Thema Müßiggang und Zeitverschwendung, aber es gibt immer wieder was dazuzulernen. Ich muß in diesem Zusammenhang auf die wahrhaft bahnbrechenden Enthüllungen des Koop-Verlages hinweisen. Denn da wird einem die wahre Welt erklärt.

PS: Golden Egg, auch wenn einem die Welt machmal gesteuert und manipuliert vorkommt und es vielleicht in einigen Fällen sogar stimmt, alleine die Masse an Verschwörungstheorien, sollte einen doch an ihrem wirtschaftlichen und auch sonstigen Sinn zweifeln lassen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 März 2010)

war nicht vor kurzem sogar die Rede von einer Westerwelle-Verschwörung ?????.......


... da hab ich echt mal über den Seehofer gelacht.... Das ist kein Tsunami.... das war nur eine Westerwelle *ROFL*


----------



## Golden Egg (29 März 2010)

Ich hab mich eigentlich nicht versucht reizen zu lassen.

Freilich klingt vieles nach totalem Mist. Aber nehmen wir jetzt doch einfach mal das mit der Uranmunition. Da verbirgt sich keine Theorie mehr, das ist real. Die Reportage ist wie ich finde gründlich gemacht worden und lässt für mich keine zweifel mehr offen...oder?

Edit: Westerwelle ist wie ich finde einfach nur eine Witzfigur.


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Ok dann versuch ichs mal mit nem anderen Thema. Hat jemand schon was von  Uranmunition gehört?
> Wenn nicht liefert hier auch Wikipedia einiges  oder folgende Reportage.
> 
> Dieses Thema ist weithin bekannt aber taucht dennoch nicht in den  Massenmedien auf.



Sorry, aber das ist schlichtweg falsch.
Uranmunition war nun wirklich schon oft ein Thema in den Massenmedien.
Es gab z.B. Artikel im Focus darüber. In der ARD gab es Fernsehberichte darüber.
Es wurde über die Auswirkungen auf die Zivilbevölkerung und auf amerikanische und irakische Soldaten berichtet. 
Und genauso gab es in diesem Zusammenhang Berichte über die Gefahren von abgereicherten Uran z.B. in der Luftfahrt.
http://www.welt.de/print-welt/article633822/Gefahr_durch_Uran_im_Jumbo.html

Also ich persönlich zähle die Welt schon zu den Massenmedien.

Gruß
Dieter


FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## diabolo150973 (29 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...nachdem dieser letzetes Jahr
> zum zweiten mal in dieser Stadt durgeführt wurde, bin ich sicher diese
> verschwörung ist eine finte...




Vielleicht haben die "Bielefelder" extra für dich die Ortsschilder da hingestellt! Sind die vielleicht nur aus Pappe und mit der Hand gemalt? Kann das mal jemand überprüfen? Ich glaube ja, dass Bielefeld das "Area 51" der BRD ist... Aber wer weiß das schon genau!? Man steckt ja nicht drin...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 März 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ...... Ich glaube ja, dass Bielefeld das "Area 51" der BRD ist... Aber wer weiß das schon genau!? Man steckt ja nicht drin...
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> dia




hmmmm.... das ist meine Freundin also eine Ausserirdische ??? DAS würde einiges erklären......


----------



## vierlagig (29 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Die Reportage ist wie ich finde gründlich gemacht worden und lässt für mich keine zweifel mehr offen...oder?



ja, sie ist so gründich gemacht, dass ein 20jähriger den nicht-fakten glauben schenken kann ... aber das haben eigentlich alle verschwörungstheorien gemein, sie sind bis in viele details ausgefeilt, weil irgendwelche leute langeweile haben...

meine lieblingsverschwörungstheorien:
der 11. september ist ein machwerk des CIA und
die amerikaner waren nie auf dem mond

...so, und jetzt schreib ich garantiert bis morgen nix mehr dazu...


----------



## diabolo150973 (29 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> hmmmm.... das ist meine Freundin also eine Ausserirdische ??? DAS würde einiges erklären......




ich nehme das mit dem "nicht drin stecken" wieder zurück... *ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (29 März 2010)

*Jetzt verstehe ich*

Hallo,

ich habe lange überlegt, warum der Taxifahrer beim letzten OWL-Stammtisch über eine viertel Stunde beim Weg vom Hotel zum Runkelkrug planlos und orientierungslos durch die Gegend gefahren ist.



			
				dia schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht haben die "Bielefelder" extra für dich die Ortsschilder da hingestellt! Sind die vielleicht nur aus Pappe und mit der Hand gemalt?



Jetzt weiss ich endlich warum 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe lange überlegt, warum der Taxifahrer beim letzten OWL-Stammtisch über eine viertel Stunde beim Weg vom Hotel zum Runkelkrug planlos und orientierungslos durch die Gegend gefahren ist.
> 
> ...



da täuscht du dich, der Taxifahrer war ein kumpel vom
LiLaStern. Der hat sich an dir eine goldene Nase verdient 
und sich gleich am nächsten Tag, auf deine kosten ein
neues Taxi bestellt. Es gibt da so ein Gerücht das alle Lipper
von der Mafia sind, hab ich mal gelesen...


----------



## Paule (30 März 2010)

Ich habe das Thema jetzt nur flüchtig überflogen aber vielleicht passt folgender Link dazu:

http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/ausland/China-will-noch-mehr-Wolken-impfen_aid_827751.html

Zu der Lipperland Mafia sollte man noch mal Nachforschungen unternehmen.
Da werden drei Hasen verkauft aber man bekommt nur drei Ohren und nicht sechs? Mmmmmhhhh?
Geht es da mit Rechten Dingen zu?


----------



## Question_mark (30 März 2010)

*Paule, das ist schon Ok ..*

Hallo,



			
				paule schrieb:
			
		

> Da werden drei Hasen verkauft aber man bekommt nur drei Ohren und nicht sechs?



Nee paule, das ist schon korrekt. Das sind eben nur "EinOhrHasen" 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (30 März 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ROFL*Das heißt Helmut hat den Titel für den gleichnamigen Film geliefert und ist somit Millionär?
Ne das war "kein Ohr Hase" oder?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 März 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Zu der Lipperland Mafia sollte man noch mal Nachforschungen unternehmen.
> Da werden drei Hasen verkauft aber man bekommt nur drei Ohren und nicht sechs? Mmmmmhhhh?
> Geht es da mit Rechten Dingen zu?



Mit den Karnickeln haben wir Lipper nix zu tun... die hängen irgendwo ausserhalb des Lipperlandes an irgendeiner Kirche. Und so mafiös sind wir Lipper dann doch nicht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Mit den *Karnickeln* haben wir Lipper nix zu tun... die hängen irgendwo ausserhalb des Lipperlandes an irgendeiner Kirche. Und so mafiös sind wir Lipper dann doch nicht


 
Hasen....das sind Hasen!


----------



## Cerberus (30 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hasen....das sind Hasen!


 
Hasen, Häschen, Hoppelchen, Karnickel, Kaninchen, ...

Ist doch alles das gleiche!!


----------



## Golden Egg (30 März 2010)

Moin alle mit einander. Hier ist der Naive zwanzig Jährige der einigen  Verschwörungstheorien glauben schenkt 



Paule schrieb:


> Ich habe das Thema jetzt nur flüchtig überflogen aber vielleicht passt folgender Link dazu:
> 
> http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/ausland/China-will-noch-mehr-Wolken-impfen_aid_827751.html




Der Artikel hat doch was! 

LG Golden Egg

P.S.: Heute ist doch super Wetter....ideal um einfach mal den Blick über den Himmel schweifen zu lassen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> P.S.: Heute ist doch super Wetter....ideal um einfach mal den Blick über den Himmel schweifen zu lassen


 
Ich habe mal draußen nachgeschaut, du meinst jetzt die dinger die ich da
rot eingekreist habe? Mir haben die immer erzählt das diese Dinger Wolken 
heißen und jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Blockmove (30 März 2010)

@ Golden Egg

In China laufen die Versuche noch.

Letztes Jahr kam ein Bericht darüber, dass sowohl die USA als auch Russland die Versuche zur (militärischen) Wetterbeeinflussung eingestellt haben.
Ansonsten wird das Impfen von Wolken eigentlich nur noch zur Hagelvermeidung genutzt.

Also ich bin jetzt dafür, dass dieser Thread in Richtung Bielefeld abbiegt um dann in der Area51 zu verschwinden 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (30 März 2010)

So leicht wird also aus einer Handvoll Dreck, die Flugzeuge da oben rauspusten,
also eine Verschwörungstheorie ...
http://www.umweltdaten.de/publikationen/fpdf-l/3473.pdf
http://www.nzz.ch/hintergrund/dossi...he_sicht_der_dinge/articleetuf0_1.116064.html

Übrigens ist sich die Wissenschaft halbwegs einig, das der Effekt von Kondenststreifen sogar eher negativ für die Klima-Erwärung ist,
diese Kondensstreifen, bzw. daraus entstehende Zirrus-Wolken schließen mehr Wärme
auf der Erde ein, als diese Strahlung ins All reflektieren.
Hierzu muss man allerdings akzeptieren, das ein Kondensstreifen neben Wasserdampf nichts anderes als
"Dreck" sind, also vor allem Ruß, Schwefelverbindungen, Stickoxide, also alles was
aus jedem "normalen" irdischen Auspuff auch blubbert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Golden Egg (30 März 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @ Golden Egg
> 
> In China laufen die Versuche noch.
> 
> ...



Auf welchem Sender kam der Bericht....vielleicht lässt sich noch was in der Mediathek 

@Helmut: Nein ich bei diesen Bildern solltest du dir Gedanken machen.....

Ich lege mal noch ein kleines Stück nach und möchte hinzufügen jeder soll selbst für sich entscheiden ob es Schwachsinn ist oder nicht.-->hier


----------



## diabolo150973 (30 März 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> ...
> Da werden drei Hasen verkauft aber man bekommt nur drei Ohren und nicht sechs? Mmmmmhhhh?
> Geht es da mit Rechten Dingen zu?...




Genau! Es wird Zeit, dass das mal jemand aufdeckt!!!


----------



## vierlagig (30 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> und möchte hinzufügen jeder soll selbst für sich entscheiden ob es Schwachsinn ist oder nicht.



wenn ich mich in dem thread so umschaue ... naja, aber mach dir doch dein eignes bild *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (30 März 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Genau! Es wird Zeit, dass das mal jemand aufdeckt!!!



das sind wohl eher zwei keinhasenohren


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Ich lege mal noch ein kleines Stück nach und möchte hinzufügen jeder soll selbst für sich entscheiden ob es Schwachsinn ist oder nicht.-->hier




Ich befürchte du glaubst es *ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Ok dann versuch ichs mal mit nem anderen Thema. Hat jemand schon was von  Uranmunition gehört?
> Wenn nicht liefert hier auch Wikipedia einiges  oder folgende Reportage.





Golden Egg schrieb:


> Ich lege mal noch ein kleines Stück nach und möchte hinzufügen jeder  soll selbst für sich entscheiden ob es Schwachsinn ist oder nicht.-->hier



Frage am Rande: Gibt das jetzt eine sozio-experimentelle Untersuchung
der Leidensfähigkeit hier im SPS-Forum oder was bezweckst Du mit
Deinem schwungvollen Themenwechsel?


----------



## Question_mark (30 März 2010)

*Vorsicht bei der Wortwahl ...*

Hallo,



			
				Cerberus schrieb:
			
		

> Hasen, Häschen, Hoppelchen, Karnickel, Kaninchen, ...
> Ist doch alles das gleiche!!



Im Prinzip schon, aber beim Spicken des Bratens gibt es dann schon Unterschiede.  Und eine Frau/Freundin kann dann schonmal komisch reagieren, wenn man da den falschen Kosenamen wählt ...  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> hmmmm.... das ist meine Freundin also eine Ausserirdische ??? DAS würde einiges erklären......


Ich glaube, die kenne ich ;-) . Nein, die Mädels aus OWL sind tatsächlich eine Klasse für sich, im positivem Sinne.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 März 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...Letztes Jahr kam ein Bericht darüber, dass sowohl die USA als auch Russland die Versuche zur (militärischen) Wetterbeeinflussung eingestellt haben.
> Ansonsten wird das Impfen von Wolken eigentlich nur noch zur Hagelvermeidung genutzt...



Ich habe das ganze jetzt nur überflogen und auch garnicht alle links verfolgt. Ich hole das nach wenn ich Muse habe. Dass das Wetter u.a. durch Versprühen von Silberjodit beeinflußt werden kann, habe ich zum ersten mal in den achtziger Jahren gehört. Das ist war vor rund dreißig Jahren!?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Golden Egg (31 März 2010)

Was ich hiermit bezwecken wollte....ich weiß nicht ob ich das Glauben  soll oder nicht. Der "gesunde" Menschenverstand (was ist heutzutage noch gesund ) sagt mir einerseits das  es zu "verschwörerisch" klingt um wahr zu sein aber auf der anderen  Seite weiß man ja nicht wirklich was so in der Welt abgeht und da haben  diese Theorien für mich etwas. Ich wollt mich einfach mal mit euch darüber austauschen und wissen was ihr so davon haltet....Hinweise von euch zu den Themen, die ich ja auch teilweise bekommen hab.

Auf diesem Weg noch ein dank an Ralle, Dagobert und Paule.

Ich hab hier noch ein lustiges Video zum Abschluss.

L.G. Golden Egg


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 März 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Ich bin vor kurzem von einem guten  Freund auf etwas beunruhigendes aufmerksam geworden. -->Chemtrails
> Weil dieses Thema etwas komplexer ist möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang  auf folgende informative Links hinweisen.
> 
> ...
> ...





Golden Egg schrieb:


> Typische Reaktion wenn man es nicht besser  weiß, oder hast du dich schon einmal genau damit befasst wann und wie  Kondenssteifen entstehen.





Golden Egg schrieb:


> Was ich hiermit bezwecken wollte....ich weiß nicht ob ich das Glauben  soll oder nicht. Der "gesunde" Menschenverstand (was ist heutzutage noch gesund ) sagt mir einerseits das  es zu "verschwörerisch" klingt um wahr zu sein aber auf der anderen  Seite weiß man ja nicht wirklich was so in der Welt abgeht und da haben  diese Theorien für mich etwas.



Entweder warst Du anfangs ziemlich überzeugt von dem Mist ... oder 
Du hast Dich wirklich ungeschickt ausgedrückt. :s1:


----------



## Golden Egg (31 März 2010)

Wie Vielagig schon gesagt hat....ich bin Jung und heute bekommt man so eine Masse an Informationen durch das Internet....man sieht dadurch jeden Tag was die Menschen fürn Scheiß in der Welt anrichten....und dann geschieht es leicht das man jung und frustriert ist....und verwirrt. 

Ich hab für mich deswegen entschieden das ich mit den Leuten drüber reden muss oder schreib, weil sonst passiert es das ich auf einer Seite hängen bleibt und vergesse zu hinterfragen. 

Mich interessiert deshalb was andere Menschen so denken und wissen. Ich hab z.B. schon sehr oft gehört das wir Deutschen und gerade viele junge Leute sich nicht mehr für Politik interessieren. "Wir können ja eh nix ändern." 

Diese Einstellung hat mich irgendwann so angekotzt das ich für mich gesagt hab ich muss etwas tun. Weil wir doch alle mal gelernt haben das im GG drin steht "Alle macht geht vom Volke aus."

Und ich bin halt auch nur ein Mensch


----------



## Golden Egg (31 März 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich noch euer Interesse hab. Aber im Februar hab ich eine interessante Sendung von Abenteuer Wissen zum Thema Kalibergbau gesehen.

Das ist schon Bedenklich was das berichtet wird und es geschieht mitten Deutschland.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (31 März 2010)

Hey Jungs,

Golden Egg hat recht. DAS WETTER WIRD BEEINFLUSST!! 

Die Automobilmafia.. ähh Industrie hat das Wetter diesen Winter beeinflußt. Die haben es extra lange kalt werden lassen um unsere Strassen kaputt zu machen. Die verkaufen ja durch dir Abwrackprämie letztes Jahr nix mehr und müssen nun auf Ersatzteilverkauf umschwenken. Besonders die Reifen und Felgenmafia hab ich da im verdacht.. aber pssst 


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Perfektionist (31 März 2010)

Hallo Golden Egg,

als ich Deinen Titel "Chemtrails" las, da dachte ich auch nur: schon wieder so ein Trottel, der an alles glaubt, was irgendwelche Weltuntergangspropheten so erzählen. Nun, ja, diese Verschwörungstheorie war mir halt auch schon sehr altbekannt.

Auf der anderen Seite: die Welt braucht trotzdem Leute wie Dich, die auch scheinbare Banalitäten hinterfragen und dann durchaus auch mal unglaubliches zutage fördern. Die Frage:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cui_bono
ist stets berechtigt.

Du hast mit Deinen Thread "werdet aktiv" bewiesen, dass Du richtig liegst. Lass Dich nicht entmutigen. Es gibt genügend Leute, die sich auch nur einfach eine Hoax ausdenken, absichtlich oder unabsichtlich. Ich red auch mal zwischendurch einen Quatsch raus. Wenn nichts drann ist, dann zucken halt alle mit den Schultern. Aber manchmal trifft man auf einen Nerv - und stellt fest: an etwas Haltlosem kann trotzdem mal was dran sein.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 März 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> ..Die Automobilmafia.. ähh Industrie hat das Wetter diesen Winter beeinflußt...


Genau! Und jetzt kommt die Petrol-Truppe und macht das Wetter wieder besser, damit die betuchte Rentnerklicke samt Bräuten endlich mal wieder Autokorso fährt. Wie habe ich das vermisst.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Golden Egg (1 April 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> Golden Egg hat recht. DAS WETTER WIRD BEEINFLUSST!!
> 
> ...



Stichwort holprige Straßen. Das Geld wird woanders verschleudert...ähh benötigt wie Panorama raus gefunden hat.

Video geht auch nur ca. 7 Minuten...also nicht viel Zeit die verschwendet wird.

LG Golden Egg

PS: Man kann sich nur noch bis 7.4.2010 bei der Petition 
"Klimaschutz - Kein Einsatz von Geo-Engineering über Deutschland" 
eintragen.  Im unteren Teil findet man auch noch eine kleine Diskussion.


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

Nachdem ich dieses Thema eigentlich schon als sinnfrei eingestuft habe, bin ich gerade eben auf einen Artikel der Zeit gestoßen. Den möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Neo (1 April 2010)

*Anmerkung*

Meine Damen und Herren,

Golden Egg ist wie ich, ein Etwas in diesem Universum, welches nach mehr Antworten sucht, als jemand diese beweisen könnte, sondern man versteht sie einfach. Ganz plötzlich. Es sind einem die Augen aufgetan, und wir wundern uns, wieso wir es erst jetzt erblicken, und wieso andere es nicht sehen.

Das Leben ist ein Wundern und ein Geschenk, welches uns von jenem gegeben wurde, welcher "Gott", "der unbewegte Beweger" genannt wird und all seine Formen, in dem es sich uns offenbart.

Wir, wollen euch das zeigen was wir sehen. Und wir sind der vollen Überzeugung, dass ein jeder das auch sehen kann.

Wir versuchen das Schwierigste und Wichtigste auf der Welt zu schaffen,
EUCH ZU ERWECKEN.

Es geht uns nicht darum, euch uns anzugleichen oder euch zu kontrollieren und zu lenken. Wir wollen dass ihr aus freien Stücken als freie Menschen dem System in dem wir leben kritisch gegenübersteht und einmal genau hin seht.

Ich denke nicht dass das eine Frage des Glaubens ist, ob es Chemtrails gibt oder nicht. Es ist eine Frage der Zeit, wielang wir brauchen um es zu verstehen.


Ich wünsche euch bei all euren Wegen Glück, Wohlstand, Reichtum und Gesundheit, welche Wege ihr auch geht und wo sie auch immer hinführen.

Neo


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

... ich denk mir jetzt mein Teil!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren,
> 
> Golden Egg ist wie ich, ein Etwas in diesem Universum, welches nach mehr Antworten sucht, als jemand diese beweisen könnte, sondern man versteht sie einfach. Ganz plötzlich. Es sind einem die Augen aufgetan, und wir wundern uns, wieso wir es erst jetzt erblicken, und wieso andere es nicht sehen.
> 
> ...


 
@cerberus, 
da bin ich jetzt auch ein wenig überfragt, meistens posten doch die
spammer in Englisch, da weiß man sofort bescheid woran mann ist....


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @cerberus,
> da bin ich jetzt auch ein wenig überfragt, meistens posten doch die
> spammer in Englisch, da weiß man sofort bescheid woran mann ist....


 
@Helmut
Ja das dachte ich auch schon. Zudem ging mir auch schon der Gedanke durch den Kopf,
dass der Beitrag auch von einem "Zeugen des Mofas" stammen könnte.
Aber ganz sicher lass ich mich davon nicht bekehren...


----------



## Golden Egg (1 April 2010)

Naja  das klingt schon etwas Lustig ....dank dir Cerberus noch einmal für den Artikel


----------



## Bernard (1 April 2010)

*Frage an NEO*

Wer ist den "WIR"


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

Bernard schrieb:


> Wer ist den "WIR"


 
Na er, Morpheus, Trinity und Konsorten...


----------



## Golden Egg (1 April 2010)

Wenn wir schon leicht abschweifen. Hier hatten einige auch viel Langeweile


----------



## Neo (1 April 2010)

Ich bin der gute Freund, den Golden Egg im ersten Beitrag erwähnt.

Und "Wir", Bernard, sind die Leute, die dir etwas zu verstehen geben wollen, worüber manche lachen, oder weinen, verzweifeln oder denen es Scheiß egal ist.

Mein Name scheint nur all zu offensichtlich. Neo. Aus dem Film Matrix, dieser Sci-fi-Geschichte, hinter der mehr steckt, bei genauer Betrachtung.

Doch was bedeutet er. Neo bedeutet neu. Und wie in dem Film möchte auch ich etwas neues anfangen.

Und ich kann eure Zweifel verstehen. Denn es ist wohl richtig zu zweifeln. Auch ich hatte rießige Zweifel, die mich letztendlich dazu geführt haben zu suchen, mir meine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Hintergründe im Internet.

Der Film Matrix hat mir dazu verholfen einen anderen Blickwinkel zu erfahren. Denn je mehr Informationen man hat, umso genauer kann man eine Aussage treffen. 

Wenn ihr Beweise für Chemtrails braucht, dann richtet euren Blick gen Himmel.


Neulich hab ich Fernsehn geschaut und da ist mir etwas "lustiges" aufgefallen..

"Das Wetter auf N24 wird ihnen präsentiert von ihrer Air Berlin."


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> Ich bin der gute Freund, den Golden Egg im ersten Beitrag erwähnt.
> 
> Und "Wir", Bernard, sind die Leute, die dir etwas zu verstehen geben wollen, worüber manche lachen, oder weinen, verzweifeln oder denen es Scheiß egal ist.
> 
> ...



Sag mal hast du irgend etwas eingeworfen, dann bist du hier
falsch. Versuche es doch mal hier http://forum.suchtmittel.de/

Gleich kommst du noch mit Raumschiff Entenprise, ET, Mork von Ork
und versuchst uns die für echt zu verkaufen. Lass dich mal untersuchen
und Nerv hier uns nicht mit so ein scheiß.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> Ich bin der gute Freund, den Golden Egg im ersten Beitrag erwähnt.
> 
> Und "Wir", Bernard, sind die Leute, die dir etwas zu verstehen geben wollen, worüber manche lachen, oder weinen, verzweifeln oder denen es Scheiß egal ist.
> 
> ...




Für Aprilscherze gibt es einen eigenen Tread ..........


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 April 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> PS: Man kann sich nur noch bis 7.4.2010 bei der Petition
> "Klimaschutz - Kein Einsatz von Geo-Engineering über Deutschland"
> eintragen.  Im unteren Teil findet man auch noch eine kleine Diskussion.



Soll etwa die Forschung verboten werden? 

Wäre das vor hundert Jahren geschehen, würden wir heute 
noch mit Kutschen bzw. zu Fuß gehen. 

Dieses Schwarz-Weiß-Denken verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Neo (2 April 2010)

„Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen  sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.“


Mahatma  Gandhi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> I
> Wenn ihr Beweise für Chemtrails braucht, dann richtet euren Blick gen Himmel.



Ich sehe da nichts. Reicht Dir das als Beweis?


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 April 2010)

Hier ist ein Beweisvideo, das aufzeigt, das manche Dinge, die in tausenden von Metern Höhe geschehen, einfach zum Kotzen sind:

Klick mich

Gruß,

dia


----------



## vierlagig (2 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> „Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.“
> 
> 
> Mahatma Gandhi


 

fick dich!


----------



## Markus (2 April 2010)

mal etwas objektives zum thema verschwörungstheorien:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY0ZO-cWj2A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcFZWfJEulkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ__wgjgckE
(dem gebe ich 100 punkte für die rethorik  )


----------



## Neo (3 April 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nichts. Reicht Dir das als Beweis?



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du hinsiehst, aber zumindest ist der Himmel blau, oder besser gesagt hell-blau. Oder es sind Wolken am Himmel, oder Hochnebelfelder. Oder ein weißer Streifen.


@ vierlagig
Mehr als vulgäre Beschimpfungen hast du wohl nicht auf Lager.


erstma frohe Ostern leute..


ja, es gibt viele lustige Komments zu der Sache..


schönes we erstma


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du hinsiehst, aber zumindest ist der Himmel blau, oder besser gesagt hell-blau. Oder es sind Wolken am Himmel, oder Hochnebelfelder. Oder ein weißer Streifen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tja... heute hat es viele Wolken. Wird mal Zeit für ein paar Chemikalien damit über Ostern die Sonne scheit. Ob ich mal bei der Lufthansa anrufe... oder doch lieber bei AIR Berlin ?????

*ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> Neulich hab ich Fernsehn geschaut und da ist mir etwas "lustiges" aufgefallen..
> 
> "Das Wetter auf N24 wird ihnen präsentiert von ihrer Air Berlin."




Da haste aber nicht so genau hingeschaut... 





> Das Wetter wird Ihnen präsentiert von topbonus. Ihrem Vielfliegerprogramm von Air Berlin.



Aber wenn es ins Bild der Verschwörung passt muss man ja nicht so genau hinschauen ....


----------



## vierlagig (3 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> @ vierlagig
> Mehr als vulgäre Beschimpfungen hast du wohl nicht auf Lager.



doch, ich denke schon, aber für dich geb ich mir keine mühe.


----------



## Lebenslang (3 April 2010)

@NEO
mach dich fertig - in 5min beginnt dein Auftritt pei Pro7


----------



## Neo (4 April 2010)

Nette Komments..

Danke Leute, aber um bei der Diskussion zu bleiben.

Wieso ist es unglaubwürdig, dass irgendjemand Giftstoffe in die Atmosphäre bläßt oder wie auch immer, um darüber Kontrolle zu haben?


----------



## Perfektionist (4 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> ... unglaubwürdig, ...


wer nicht weiss, der glaubt. und zum Glauben, Beten und Regentanzen gibt es genügend Orte auf dieser Welt, dies zu tun.


----------



## Neo (4 April 2010)

Perfektionist will jetzt Definitionsfragen klären, bitte.

Und dass ist auch genau das, auf was ich jetzt aufmerksam machen will.

Wir können hier nur glauben. Oder weiß es jemand?, dass es Chemtrails gibt oder auch nicht. Und wenn es jemand behauptet, können wir es glauben?

Und wenn wir noch soviele Meinungen im Internet lesen, und Videos schaun und Patente sehen, wir glauben es oder nicht, aber wir wissen nichts.

Die Realität geht verloren. Die Illusion von Wahrheiten und Lügen überschattet uns und wir sind nicht in der Lage objektiv(falls sowas existiert) darüber zu urteilen.

Die Medien propagieren mundgerecht gefertigte und verschlissene Fakten und ist es denn wahr, was in der Zeitung steht?

Weiß es jemand, oder glaubt jemand es zu wissen?


----------



## Blockmove (4 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> Wir können hier nur glauben. Oder weiß es jemand?, dass es Chemtrails gibt oder auch nicht. Und wenn es jemand behauptet, können wir es glauben?
> 
> Und wenn wir noch soviele Meinungen im Internet lesen, und Videos schaun und Patente sehen, wir glauben es oder nicht, aber wir wissen nichts.
> 
> ...



Egal was du nimmst, reduziere bitte einfach mal die Dosis 

Wir sind hier in einem SPS-Forum, was sag ich, wir sind in DEM SPS-FORUM.
Und die hier anwesenden SPS-Programmierer lieben klare Aussagen und Verhältnisse. Also am liebsten true / false, ja / nein, 1/0.
Selbst analoge Vorgänge in der realen Welt werden hier digitalisiert!
Wo andere sagen es ist draussen warm, heißt es bei und es hat 17,4 Grad Celsius entspricht 3208 Digits.

Und jetzt kommst Du mit Betrachtungen über Wahrheit, Glauben und wo möglich noch dem Sinn des Lebens ....

Such dir doch bitte liebe ein Esotherik-Forum und verwirre arme Mitmenschen in ihrer Selbstfindungs-Phase 

Gruß
Dieter
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## bike (4 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> Perfektionist will jetzt Definitionsfragen klären, bitte.
> 
> Und dass ist auch genau das, auf was ich jetzt aufmerksam machen will.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich so etwas lese. erschleicht mich immer wieder die Erkenntnis, dass bei der Einführung des Internets ein gravierender Fehler sich eingeschlichen hat: 
Die Zugangskontrolle.


bike


----------



## Neo (4 April 2010)

"Verleugnung ist die vorhersehbarste aller menschlichen Reaktionen."


Ja oder Nein, 0 oder 1 ist der Denkprozess einer Maschine.

Wenn wir die "reale Welt" digital übersetzen, kann es da sein dass wir einiges um die Ecke bringen..

Wie ist es nun, wer überzeugt mich vom gegenteil?

Oder ist es euch angenehmer weg zu sehn, morgen ist ja auch noch ein tach.. lass mal den reden, es wird ja alles nich so heiß gegessen wies gekocht wird..

Seid ehrlich zu euch selbst


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 April 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...verwirre arme Mitmenschen in ihrer Selbstfindungs-Phase...





Oh, scheiße... ich habe "Selbstbefriedigung-Phase" gelesen...
Wer macht jetzt hier sauber???


----------



## Question_mark (4 April 2010)

*Sorry, ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen*

Hallo,



			
				dia schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, scheiße... ich habe "Selbstbefriedigung-Phase" gelesen...
> Wer macht jetzt hier sauber???



//Edit : ich habe das mal wieder gelöscht, wir wollen doch ein sauberes Forum bleiben  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (4 April 2010)

*Da hat Neo hat wohl den Urknall verpasst*

Hallo,

@Neo : 

Also ganz ehrlich gesagt, Deine Krankheit ist unter günstigen Bedingungen vielleicht auch heilbar.

http://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Psyche/Wahnhafte-Stoerung-Paranoia-A050829ANONI013029.html

Aber bitte beachte, wir hier im Forum sind nicht Deine Therapeuten. Du brauchst wirklich professionelle Hilfe. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (5 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> ...
> Wie ist es nun, wer überzeugt mich vom gegenteil?
> ....


so, wie Du nicht zu überzeugen vermagst, so wird auch Dich nichts zu überzeugen vermögen (ausser Deinem Eigenem Standpunkt, den Du hier so unangreifbar zu vertreten verstehst).


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> "Verleugnung ist die vorhersehbarste aller menschlichen Reaktionen."
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




Nun..... du behauptest wir beziehen unsere Infos aus den Medien und die sorgen für einen Filter damit nicht alles ans Tageslicht kommt.. mag ja sein. Und woher beziehst du deine Infos ????? Aus den Hollywoodstreifen  Matrix und von mir aus Matrix Reloaded und aus der Suchfunktion im Internet..... RESPEKT!!!!!! Dazu ein paar schlaue Zitate und das wars.

Junge... mach dich nicht lächerlich. Hier schreiben Erwachsene Menschen die haben schon an Stellen geschissen wo du niemals hinriechen wirst.

Dich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen ist unmöglich. Dein Horizont hat einen Radius von 0. Und das nennst du deinen Standpunkt (Frei nach Albert Einstein)

Und jetzt geh spielen.


----------



## bike (5 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> "Verleugnung ist die vorhersehbarste aller menschlichen Reaktionen."
> 
> 
> Ja oder Nein, 0 oder 1 ist der Denkprozess einer Maschine.
> ...



Gerade habe ich einen guten Artikel, der bestens passt, gefunden.

http://pzychobunny.wordpress.com/2009/09/03/generation-der-intellektuellen-vollpfosten/


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> Neulich hab ich Fernsehn geschaut und da ist mir etwas "lustiges" aufgefallen..
> 
> "Das Wetter auf N24 wird ihnen präsentiert von ihrer Air Berlin."


 
@Neo:
Ich gebe dir da vollkommen Recht ... allerdings ... für das Wetter, das momentan bei uns vorherrscht im mit Sicherheit *Gerhard Bäurle* oder *Question_mark* direkt oder indirekt verantwortlich.
Ansonsten : Hut ab ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 April 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Neo:
> ..allerdings ... für das Wetter, das momentan bei uns vorherrscht im mit Sicherheit *Gerhard Bäurle* oder *Question_mark* direkt oder indirekt verantwortlich.



Ja klar. :-D

Immer wenn die Sonne lacht,
hat es Question Mark oder Gerhard gemacht.
Gibt es Nebel, Eis und Regen
ist es bestimmt der Neo mit dem Egg gewesen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 April 2010)

ich meinte das eigentlich anders ... aber so rum ist es auch nett


----------



## nade (5 April 2010)

So nun kann ichs auch nicht lassen....
Auch mir sind die Thesen über diese Chemtrail´s bekannt, nur ich sehe es ehr Gemischt.
Einmal, klingt es vielleicht logisch, nur solange nicht definitiv was Bewiesen wird, glaub ich daran nicht wirklich. Ansonst müßte aus der Vogelgrippe die "wirkungslos" blieb, und der Schweinegrippe auch ein vermutlicher Anschlag auf die "Zivilisierte" Bevölkerung interpretierbar sein.
Aber wenn auch Informativ, dies hier ist ein Forum, in dem es nicht um Theorien geht, sondern um Fakten, die die Maschine bewegen.
Klar, man kann Theoretisch mit Photvoltaik Braungas herstellen, geht auch Praktisch. Man kann ebenso Theoretisch damit ein Motor betreiben. Geht ebenso Praktisch. Nur hat es jemand PRAKTISCH gebaut und in Betrieb?
Ich noch nicht. Hat aber mit Kosten und Praktischer Umsetzung zu tun, mag bei dem Chemtrails zwar nicht so sein, aber früher nannte man sowas Kondesstreifen, oder Schleierwolken. Auch wenn ich zugeben muß, das sie die letzte Zeit ziemlich häufig da sind. Das nennt man nach Bauernkalender eben das Hundertjährige Wetter....


----------



## Golden Egg (5 April 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja klar. :-D
> 
> Immer wenn die Sonne lacht,
> hat es Question Mark oder Gerhard gemacht.
> ...



guter Reim....Ich wollt eigentlich eine fachliche Diskussion anstoßen, weil mich wirklich interessiert hat was man von dem Thema halten kann. Ich war aufgewühlt und wollte mehr wissen, deshalb der Post hier im Forum...der Gedanke war "vielleicht weiß einer mehr von euch zu dem Thema" oder wie wir hier im verlauf gelernt haben "glaubt mehr zu wissen".....

Die Diskussion lief ja eigentlich recht gut bis....Neo ohne Fachwissen  bzw ein umfangreiches Wissen zu dem Thema kommt man nicht weit....sonst ist man ein leichtes opfer und wird wie man hier gesehen hat auseinander gepflückt.

Für mich ist das Thema hier abgeschlossen.
Dank euch für die Diskussion.

LG Golden Egg

P.S.:Wen es interessiert im Forum von Politik.de hab ich die Frage neutraler formuliert gestellt und gute Antworten bekommen....bzw wenn man die Diskussion bei der Petition durchliest bekommt man auch viele Infos


----------



## Question_mark (6 April 2010)

*Mit beiden Füssen auf dem Boden bleiben, bitte*

Hallo,



			
				GoldenEgg schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.:Wen es interessiert im Forum von Politik.de hab ich die Frage neutraler formuliert gestellt und gute Antworten bekommen



Dann liegt es entweder an der Formulierung Deiner Frage oder am Forum. Oder auch nur an Dir und/oder an Neo. Dir ist doch wohl klar, das hier im SPS-Forum eine etwas realistischere Sichtweise der Wahrnehmung zwischen Realität im wirklichen Leben und dem Denken, insbesondere in der aktuellen Politik, angängig ist. Hier sind Arbeitnehmer,  Arbeitgeber aus allen Bereichen des täglichen Alltags vertreten. Und haben eben mit Sicherheit eine andere und aus dem täglichen Arbeitsleben eine praxisgerechte Sichtweise auf die Politik und die Technik als die mit fetten Freizeit - und Pensionsansprüchen ausgestatteten Lehrer oder Beamte, die sich in unseren großzügig besetzten Bundestag eingenistet haben. 

Und wenn Erich von Däniken dann mal wieder im Photoshop ein bißchen rummalt und sensationelle Enthüllungen präsentiert, ist nicht wirklich mein Problem, aber es gibt ja genug Gläubige. Siehe den Urbi et Orbi zu Ostern mit den Kirchenschaupielern im Vatikan. Kein Wort zu den Schandtaten der Kirche in den vergangenen Jahrhunderten, einfach alles verschweigen .... 
Um dann mal wieder auf den Ausgangspunkt zurückzukommen,  diese Thesen wie Chemtrail entbehren jeder wissenschaftliche Grundlage und werden einfach so in den Raum gestellt. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Zeugen Jehovas, an die evangelische Kirche, an die katholische Kirche, an die Scientology Sekte und so weiter.
Also einfach nur Thesen und Behauptungen aufstellen und genug Menschen finden, die den verkündeten Glauben der Priester auch großzügig finanzieren. Oder einfach nur andersgläubige verachten und diffamieren. Upps, da hätte ich jetzt beinahe eine Religion erwähnt, die man in Deutschland nicht kritisieren darf, aber ich habe die Kurve gerade noch gekriegt. 

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Und trotzdem glaube ich ....


----------



## IBFS (6 April 2010)

Auch wenn mich das Thema nicht weiter bewegt, sollten alle, die hier 
so auf dem Themenstarter rumhacken, bedenken, das das hier 
der Stammtisch des SPS-Forums ist. 

Man muss sich nicht an einen Tisch setzten, wenn man das Thema 
am Tisch für doof, lächerlich oder für schwachsinnig hält.

Um im Bild zu bleiben - wenn sich keiner an den Tisch hinzusetzt,
ist das Thema bald zuende. 

Im Übrigen - alles was alle gleichermaßen schädigt - und das wäre 
bei Chemtrails der fall - ist sinnlos, weil sich werder Reich noch Arm noch 
die Urheber sinnvoll schützen könnten. Nur sehr lokal begrenzbare
"spezielle" Einflüsse sind im Sinne von Sabotage wirklich effektiv.
Nach der Logik dürfte es dann aber z.B. in Berlin und London und in allen
Wohnorten von hohen Beamten KEINE "speziellen" Einflüsse geben, oder?


----------



## bike (6 April 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich das Thema nicht weiter bewegt, sollten alle, die hier
> so auf dem Themenstarter rumhacken, bedenken, das das hier
> der Stammtisch des SPS-Forums ist.
> 
> ...


Also da muss ich dir widersprechen.
Bei uns am Stammtisch wird, wenn so ein Thema, das nicht passt oder nicht richtig ist, auf den Tisch kommt, der Anstifter mächtig niedergemacht und weißt du was?
Mit recht. 

Warum sollen die anderen ausstehen oder nicht hinhocken, nur weil einer eine etwas komische Ansicht hat?

Am Stammtisch kann alles diskutiert werden, doch es muss auch damit gerechnet werden, dass man etwas unfreundlich drauf hingewiesen wird, dass die Thesen oder Anschauungen ein echter Schmarrn sind.


Nix für ungut

bike


----------



## Approx (6 April 2010)

Neo schrieb:


> Neo. Aus dem Film Matrix, dieser Sci-fi-Geschichte, hinter der mehr steckt, bei genauer Betrachtung.
> 
> Der Film Matrix hat mir dazu verholfen einen anderen Blickwinkel zu erfahren. Denn je mehr Informationen man hat, umso genauer kann man eine Aussage treffen.


 
Bisher habe ich diesen Tread immer erfolgreich ignoriert, aber bei mittlerweile >100 Beiträgen habe ich mir gedacht "Lese ich doch mal rein".

Also erstmal zähle ich mich ebenfalls zu den "Strukturiert-programmierer-mäßig-denkenden Menschen" Ergo kann ich mit diesem Tralala-Thema nicht viel anfangen.
Wenn aber User auftauchen, die in einer Hollywood-Matrix-Welt zu leben scheinen, dann möchte ich diesen Leuten gern mal die Augen öffnen.

Deshalb mein Rat an Neo:
Weniger Zeit vor irgendwelchen Monitoren verbringen
Nicht alles was man im I-Net zu Recherchieren meint, ist wahr!
Falls noch nicht vorhanden, sucht Dir ne Frau und heirate sie
kauf/baue Dir ein Haus mit Garten
Gründe eine Familie
Mit den genannten Dingen (Frau/Haus/Kinder/Garten) kommt man auf andere Gedanken bzw. die Sicht der Welt ändert sich gewaltig. 
Und Hollywood-Filme sind dann nur noch Scheiß' am Rande...

Gruß Approx


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 April 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Man muss sich nicht an einen Tisch setzten, wenn man das Thema
> am Tisch für doof, lächerlich oder für schwachsinnig hält.



Das ist doch genau die *lmaA*-Haltung, die in der Diskussion 
kritisiert wird.

Nein. Man kann nicht jeden Mist unwidersprochen und unkom-
mentiert stehen lassen. Das wäre verantwortungslos.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 April 2010)

da kann ich bike nur zustimmen, das dass "Goldene Ei" hier das
Theama ausdiskutieren will finde ich schon in ordnung. Aber als
mir sein Kumpel sagt das es so ist und er seine "Lehren" und 
"Erfahrungen" aus einen langweiligen Film holt, ist es mit meiner 
Tolleranz vorbei. Der hat wohl beim "Stammtisch" etwas über
den Durst getrunken.


----------



## Markus (6 April 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Und wenn Erich von Däniken dann mal wieder im Photoshop ein bißchen rummalt und sensationelle Enthüllungen präsentiert....


 
was hat EvD mit verschwörungstheorien zu tun?
gut er vermutet das der wissenschaft manche türen (z.b. in der cheops pyramide) nicht geöffnet werden weil das recht unangenehme konsequenzen für die ein oder andere weltreligion haben könnte. aber auch ich frage mich das...

mir gefällt seine nüchterne denkweise, er beschreibt die dinge einfach so wie er sie sieht, ohne irgendwelchen hokuspokus hineinzuinterpretieren...

sicher ist das auch nicht der weisheit letzter schluss, aber das behauptet der mann auch nicht! und ein großteil seiner sogenannten sensationen stammen nicht von ihm, vieles wird von klatschblättern wie dem spiegel durch den dreck gezogen...

also ich muss auch bei macher hypothese von ihm schmunzeln, aber ich finde es wahnsinng interessant wie er einfach mal mal von einer anderen seite an die dinge herangeht, und sich aus seinen ganzen thesen inzwischen eine durchaus plausible theorie ergeben hat.

EvD hat seine macken, und geld verdiehnen muss er auch, aber belächeln sollte man ihn nicht!

also ich habe vor im november mit ihm nach peru zu fahren, sofern es zeitlich klappt...


----------



## IBFS (6 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> also ich habe vor im november mit ihm nach peru zu fahren, sofern es zeitlich klappt...


 
na dann mache mal viele Fotos. Ich war 2008 in Teotihuacan (Mexiko). 
Da gibt es auch interessantes zu entdecken, was die Menschheit
bisher nicht verstanden hat. Auch bzgl. Ägypten gibt es "gewisse"
Mehrheitenmeinungen die kaum Raum für Eigeninterpretationen lassen.
Generell haben es Minderheitenmeinungen schwer. Ab nun Chemtrails 
es wert sind als Minderheitenmeinung aktzeptiert zu werden muß jeder
selber wissen (ich halte nichts davon s.o). 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Golden Egg (9 April 2010)

Hey sorry Leute das ich noch einmal das Thema aufwärme....ich hab nach den ganzen Diskussionen eigentlich zu zweifeln angefangen aber da ich aber die letzten zwei Wochen Frei hatte hab ich jeden Tag auch mal einen Blick in den Himmel geworfen. Da sind mir Flugzeuge aufgefallen bei denen der Kondensstreifen wie gewohnt verschwindet und Flugzeuge die einen Kondensstreifen von einem Horizont zum nächsten hinter sich her zogen, welcher sich nach einiger Zeit nicht auflöste sondern ausgebreitet hat.

Wer es nicht glaubt ist selber nur zu blöd zum schauen....


----------



## OHGN (9 April 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> ....
> Da sind mir Flugzeuge aufgefallen bei denen der Kondensstreifen wie gewohnt verschwindet und Flugzeuge die einen Kondensstreifen von einem Horizont zum nächsten hinter sich her zogen, welcher sich nach einiger Zeit nicht auflöste sondern ausgebreitet hat.
> 
> Wer es nicht glaubt ist selber nur zu blöd zum schauen....



Hängt vielleicht auch mit der Flughöhe und den unterschiedlichen atmosphärischen Bedingungen in verschiedenen Luftschichten zusammen ob sich ein Kondensstreifen auflöst oder eher ausbreitet.
:icon_question:


----------



## bike (9 April 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Wer es nicht glaubt ist selber nur zu blöd zum schauen....



Stimmt, doch ist dir eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass du ganz normale physikalische Phänomene als Verschwörung uns verkaufen willst?

Gab es in der Schule die du besucht hast kein Physik?
Ich denke du solltest dir zuerst ein Grundwissen über die Naturwissenschaften aneignen, bevor du dich mit weiteren Dingen beschäftigst.

bike

P.S: ich hoffe der TE gehört nicht zum technischen Nachwuchs


----------



## Approx (9 April 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> ... aber die letzten zwei Wochen Frei hatte hab ich jeden Tag auch mal einen Blick in den Himmel geworfen...
> 
> Wer es nicht glaubt ist selber nur zu blöd zum schauen....


 
Kennst Du eigentlich die Geschichte vom "Hans-guck-in-die-Luft?"


Approx


----------



## Golden Egg (9 April 2010)

Approx ....fick dich!

Hey wie soll man denn aus der Flut von Infos so leicht raus filtern was nun dran ist an der Sache oder nicht.

@bike, OHGN

könnt was dran sein...um ehrlich zu sein hab ich da auch hier eine Gute Seite mit Gegenargumenten gefunden die alle samt recht plausibel sind


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 April 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> .....jeden Tag auch mal einen Blick in den Himmel geworfen. Da sind mir Flugzeuge aufgefallen bei denen der Kondensstreifen wie gewohnt verschwindet und Flugzeuge die einen Kondensstreifen von einem Horizont zum nächsten hinter sich her zogen, welcher sich nach einiger Zeit nicht auflöste sondern ausgebreitet hat.
> 
> Wer es nicht glaubt ist selber nur zu blöd zum schauen....


 

Und ??? was ist an den Tagen passiert als sich das Zeug nicht auflöste ??? und was war an den Tagen als sie sich aufgelöst haben...

ES WAR NIX ANDERS ....



Golden Egg schrieb:


> .....
> Wer es nicht glaubt ist selber nur zu blöd zum schauen....


----------



## Golden Egg (9 April 2010)

Ich würde sagen an der Stelle ist alles gesagt was zu dem Thema zu sagen war und einer der Moderatoren kann das Thema schließen.

Was habe ich gelernt? Das Internet ist "toll" man bekommt jede menge Informationen. Nur einordnen muss man sie richtig. 

Ein Dankeschön nochmal an alle die hier mit diskutiert haben und mir somit geholfen haben das Thema richtig einzuordnen.

LG. Golden Egg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2010)

@Goldenes Ei,
ich finde du solltest an der sache dran bleiben, vlt können wir dich
ja als Verdeckter Ermittler einsetzen. Meine Idee ist du kündigst deinen
Job und bewirbst dich als Flugzeugmechaniker oder Toilletenfrau auf 
irgendeinen Airport. Du kannst dann die Flugzeuge noch genauer in
Augenschein nehmen und mit einer Kamera alles dokumentieren. So
bekommen wir endlich den beweis das du Recht hast. 
Noch besser wäre es natürlich wenn dein Freund Neo bei der ganzen
sache mitmacht, er war ja schon als Schauspieler in diesen komischen
Film sehr erfolgreich.

Ich wünsche euch beiden auf jedem Fall viel Erfolg und halte uns auf
dem Laufenden.

gruß Helmut

PS. dein "Nick Goldenes Ei" passt zu deiner neuen Aufgabe, da gab es 
doch mal einen James Bond Film der den selben Namen hatte , jetzt
bist der 007 vom SPS-Forum.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 April 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Was habe ich gelernt? Das Internet ist "toll" man bekommt jede menge Informationen. Nur einordnen muss man sie richtig.
> 
> Ein Dankeschön nochmal an alle die hier mit diskutiert haben und mir somit geholfen haben das Thema richtig einzuordnen.



Mit dem richtig einordnen, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher .

In den 80er, also vor Deiner Zeit, hat die Lufthansa aus allen Fliegern
10 % der Sitzplätze ausgebaut, um die Chemietanks unterzubringen.

Seither müssen die Piloten auch bei BASF ein Praktikum absolvieren
und alle drei Jahre auffrischen.

Und 20 % des Kerosinzuschlags ist ebenfalls für die Chemie, zum 
Glück ist die Chemie von der Mehrwertsteuer befreit wie.  

Die Sauerstoffmasken fallen auch runten, wenn der Chemietank leckt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> PS. dein "Nick Goldenes Ei" passt zu deiner neuen Aufgabe, da gab es
> doch mal einen James Bond Film der den selben Namen hatte , jetzt
> bist der 007 vom SPS-Forum.



... ich denke da eher an *Miss Moneypenny*.


----------



## Golden Egg (9 April 2010)

Hey danke Leute ich hab jetzt schon gecheckt das ich da auf dem falschen Dampfer war....ist so schon peinlich genug xD 

noch eine Kurze Zusammenfassung 
->Chemtrail ungleich Düppel
->Düppel //nur von Militärflugzeugen zu Radar Verwirrung tauchte bisher nur einmal auf dem Wetterradar über der BRD auf
->"Chemtrail" ist gleich Contrail // häufiger zu beobachten wegen erhöhten   Flugaufkommen


----------



## Approx (9 April 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Approx ....fick dich!


 
Na na na! Ich bin doch verheiratet!! *ROFL*
Ob Du mich hier beleidigen möchtest, oder draussen bellt ein Hund...
Seih's drum. *ICH* hab mich hier nicht lächerlich gemacht! 
Schönes Leben noch.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 April 2010)

Also jetzt mir fehlt so langsam meine tägliche Dosis Chemie *ROFL* .... die Asche ist kein guter Ersatz


----------



## vierlagig (17 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also jetzt mir fehlt so langsam meine tägliche Dosis Chemie *ROFL* .... die Asche ist kein guter Ersatz





> Zum Schluss noch ein Kommentar zum Vulkanausbruch in Island. Der britische INDEPENDENT fühlt sich an die Bibel erinnert und schreibt mit einem Augenzwinkern:
> "Zuerst versuchen die Isländer mit ihren zwielichtigen Banken unsere Ersparnisse zu vernichten. Nun haben sie uns eine Aschewolke geschickt, die alle unsere Flughäfen lahmgelegt hat. Was könnte als nächstes kommen? Vielleicht isländische Frösche? Heuschrecken? Nun, die Isländer werden das wohl anders sehen. Wer war es denn, der sie auf dem Höhepunkt der Krise als 'Finanzterroristen' beschimpft hat? Und welche Nation hat ihnen lächerlich hohe Zinsen für ihre Schulden aufgedrückt und ihnen gedroht, sie andernfalls aus der EU fernzuhalten? Genau: die Briten."



http://www.dradio.de/presseschau/
16. April 2o1o


----------



## Question_mark (17 April 2010)

*Die Rache der Isländer*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> Und welche Nation hat ihnen lächerlich hohe Zinsen für ihre Schulden aufgedrückt und ihnen gedroht, sie andernfalls aus der EU fernzuhalten? Genau: die Briten."



Aber das die Isländer nun aus Rache geothermische Waffen einsetzen, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (17 April 2010)

*Neuer Fall von Schweinegrippe ???*

Hallo,

langsam frage ich mich, ob das mit dem Ascheregen nicht irgendwie ähnlich der Schweinegrippe künstlich hochgepuscht wird ???

Joachim Hunold (Chef der Air Berlin) erhebt Vorwürfe, das eigentlich keine realen Messdaten über die wirkliche Verbreitung des Ascheregens über Europa vorliegen. Ähnlich äussert sich auch der Chefpilot (Ihr wisst schon, der mit dem deformierten Öhrchen) einer in Wien ansässigen Fluggesellschaft. Aber vielleicht ist der auch nur sauer, dass ihm von der Flugaufsichtsbehörde ein Testflug Wien-Salzburg-Wien untersagt wurde.

Heute nachmittag gegen 17.00 Uhr konnte ich über unserer Stadt einen VFR (= Sichtflug) Überführungsflug der Air Berlin in Richtung Düsseldorf in ca. 2000 ft Höhe beobachten.

Ebenso hat die LH heute zehn Flugzeuge (Boeing 747 und Airbus 340) nach VFR von München nach Frankfurt überführt, die konnte man im Radar wie an einer Perlenschnur aufgereiht sehen.

Ebenso hat die KLM unter der Flugnummer KL 705 zwischen 19.00 und 20.00 einen Testflug von Amsterdam aus durchgeführt. Der ging von Amsterdam über das Ijsselmeer, dann in einem Kreisflug bis auf 12.500m hochgeschraubt und entlang der niederländischen Nordseeküste Richtung Norden. Danach Richtung Süden bis südlich von Utrecht und dann wieder Richtung Amsterdam.

Aber mal zurück zum Ausgangspunkt : Es besteht der Vorwurf, dass diese Sperrungen der Lufträume in Europa lediglich auf einer Computersimulation beim Vulcanic Ash Advisory Centre in London basieren. Also nicht auf konkreten Messergebnissen durch Wetterballons o.ä. ...
Ein entsprechendes Forschungsflugzeug des Deutschen Luft- und Raumfahrtzentrums müsste zur Durchführung von derartigen Messungen erst entsprechend ausgerüstet werden. Zur Durchführung von Bodenmessungen per Laser gibt es in Deutschland sechs Stationen, von denen zur Zeit fünf wegen Wartungsarbeiten nicht betriebsbereit sind !

Ganz klar ist, ein Ascheregen aus Vulkanen ist extrem gefährlich für die Luftfahrt. Ich frage mich nur, ob diese Gefährdung im Moment wirklich akut und bewiesen ist ?

Oder nur einfach die Schweinegrippe aus den Schlagzeilen abgelöst hat ?

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Nur zur Erklärung : Man kann die Flugdaten und Flugbewegungen live von einem deutschen Server abrufen. Ich werde die URL aber jetzt nicht hier einstellen, der Server hatte heute schon recht dicke Backen bekommen


----------



## Perfektionist (18 April 2010)

Hallo QM,

auch ich ziehe die Asche-Hysterie in Zweifel. Ich frag mich nur noch: wem nutzt es? Gut - die Fluggesellschaften wollen ihre Flugzeuge nicht unnötig beschädigen. Aber wegen Vulkanasche ist noch keiner (nachweislich) abgestürzt. Es gibt nur Berichte von 2-3 Maschinen, die in einer Aschewolke massiv beschädigt wurden. Und - ich muss es zugeben - nach einigem Sinkflug und Gottesanbeten dann die Triebwerke wieder anzubekommen - da gehn schon einige Nerven drauf.

Aber die Flughäfen komplett zuzumachen? da muss doch einer ein Interesse dran haben?

Der Dreck schwebt irgendwo zwischen 6 und 10km Höhe. Also für innerdeutsche Flüge (die ohnehin grad mal so auf Reisehöhe kommen) kein Problem, unter der Wolke zu bleiben. Und die anderen können leicht 12km Höhe fliegen - über dem Basaltglas-Staub.

Was ist los? Was für Märchen erzählen uns also gerade die Medien (die wie immer, nicht hinterfragen, sondern nur nachplappern, weil kein intellektueller Hintergrund bei Journalisten vorhanden ist)?

Ich behaupte mal: ob nun Sahara-Quarz-Sand in der Luft ist oder Basalt-Glas-Staub: die Cockpit-Frontscheibe sieht danach genauso gestrahlt aus.

OK, Quarz schmilzt in den Triebwerken nicht so leicht, wie Basaltglas (hab ich jetzt aber nicht überprüft - ich weiss nur: bis Quarz schmilzt, dauerts schon etwas ...).

hmmm, dann ist da noch die Sache, dass da 70kg Dreck in einer dennoch halbwegs funktionierenden Turbine gewesen sein sollen. Aber da war der Rauch in der Atmosphäre so konzentriert, dass man ihn als Trübung in der Kabinenluft wahrnehmen konnte.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/British-Airways-Flug_9


----------



## Paule (18 April 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> langsam frage ich mich, ob das mit dem Ascheregen nicht irgendwie ähnlich der Schweinegrippe künstlich hochgepuscht wird ???


Also bei der Schweinegrippe denke ich das auch,
aber ich glaube nicht dass sich die Fluggesellschaften Millionen durch die Lappen gleiten lassen um da auf ein bisschen Panik zu machen.
Zumal hat ja, anders als bei der Schweinegrippe mit der Schutzimpfung, keiner was davon die Flüge abzusagen.
Die Bahn vielleicht ein bisschen. 

Und hast Du nach dem Lagerfeuer schon mal die Glut mit Wasser gelöscht?
Da bleibt wirklich nur eine Pampe übrig, und die in einem Triebwerk, nein Danke.


----------



## Paule (18 April 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Der Dreck schwebt irgendwo zwischen 6 und 10km Höhe. Also für innerdeutsche Flüge (die ohnehin grad mal so auf Reisehöhe kommen) kein Problem, unter der Wolke zu bleiben. Und die anderen können leicht 12km Höhe fliegen - über dem Basaltglas-Staub.


Was ist denn bei Dir Reisehöhe? 
Auch Innerdeutsche Flüge sind oft in dieser Höhe, auch wenn ich mich schon manchmal fragte, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht eine Sinushalbwelle zu fliegen.
Und die Flieger die in 12 km Höhe fliegen, müssen ja auch durch die 6-10km hohe Ascheschicht fliegen um ihr Ziel zu erreichen.

Kommt glaub nicht so gut wenn der Pilot sagt:
"Liebe Gäste wir befinden uns auf einer Flughöhe von 8000 Metern und leider sind alle Triebwerke ausgefallen. Sollten wir aber dennoch die 12000 Meter erreichen wird wieder alles gut."


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 April 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ganz klar ist, ein Ascheregen aus Vulkanen ist extrem gefährlich für die Luftfahrt. Ich frage mich nur, ob diese Gefährdung im Moment wirklich akut und bewiesen ist ?




Hallo QM.

Ich möchte nicht in diesem Flugzeug sitzen wenn der Beweis erbracht wird .... aber ich denke auch hier wird massiv übertrieben. Warscheinlich deswegen da es zu selten zu Aschewolken kommt und da ganz einfach die Erfahrung fehlt. Und dann gilt das Motto "Safety first"

Und wenn es wirklich stimmt das durch Asche die Triebwerke ausfallen (soll ja mal passiert sein) dann bleib ich doch lieber am Boden.


----------



## Perfektionist (18 April 2010)

Die Geschichte der G-BDXH hat gezeigt, dass Asche den Flieger stark beschädigen kann. Es kam zum kompletten Triebwerksausfall - aber das Flugzeug war in unteren Luftschichten wieder flugtauglich. Damals flog das Flugzeug in einer Aschewolke, die so dicht war, dass sich sogar die Kabinenluft eintrübte. Und es gab Begleiterscheinungen (Elmsfeuer und Turbinenstrahlverfärbungen), die, wenn man das richtig gedeutet hätte, den Piloten sofort zum Sinkflug hätten veranlassen können, hätte man gewusst, was das bedeutet.

Wenn ich an unseren grad strahlend blauen Himmel schau, so behaupte ich, dass es ein leichtes wäre, die Rauchschwaden mit dem blossen Auge zu erkennen und zu umfliegen. Und bestimmt könnte man den Staub mit Wetterballons auch noch verfolgen. Den Luftraum komplett zu sperren halte ich für verfehlt.

Ein Interesse daran, dass nicht geflogen wird, könnte dadurch enstehen, dass der Lotsenstreik droht. Dass man Mehrkosten vermeiden will, die durch Umfliegen des Rauchs entstehen würden aber der Passagier im Nachhinein nicht mehr bezahlt. Und natürlich den unvermeidlich höheren Verschleiss der Fluggeräte - die zwar wegen der Asche nicht abstürzen, aber dennoch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, wenn sie eben doch mal  kurz durch so eine Rauchschwade durchmüssen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 April 2010)

Gerade im ARD-Brennpunkt gesehen. Eine Lufthansa-Frachtmaschine ist 2x durch die angebliche Asche-Wolkenzone geflogen. Die Piloten haben nix gesehen, am Flugzeug war nix zu sehn..... alles schon sehr komisch


..... Phantom-Asche-Wolke .......


----------



## bike (18 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Gerade im ARD-Brennpunkt gesehen. Eine Lufthansa-Frachtmaschine ist 2x durch die angebliche Asche-Wolkenzone geflogen. Die Piloten haben nix gesehen, am Flugzeug war nix zu sehn..... alles schon sehr komisch
> 
> 
> ..... Phantom-Asche-Wolke .......


Von München nach Frankfurt sind so wie es mitgeteilt wurde 10 Maschinen geflogen. Da ist auch nichts passiert, stimmt.
Doch wer von hier möchte in der Maschine sitzen, die wegen verstopfter Staurohre mit  falscher Geschwindigkeit fliegt,  sitzen?
War nicht ein defektes Staurohr vermutlich der Grund, dass die Air Fance Maschine abgestürzt ist?

Und es tut niemand echt weh, wenn die Flugzeuge am Boden bleiben, außer der Aktionären. Und das nicht verbrannte Kerosin schont die Umwelt. 

bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 April 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Von München nach Frankfurt sind so wie es mitgeteilt wurde 10 Maschinen geflogen.
> 
> Und es tut niemand echt weh, wenn die Flugzeuge am Boden bleiben, außer der Aktionären. Und das nicht verbrannte Kerosin schont die Umwelt.
> 
> bike




Diese Maschinen sind nach Sichtflugreglen und damit unter 10.000 ft geflogen. Da ist ja auch keine Asche......
Es hat heute von vielen Fluggesellschaften Probeflüge gegeben. Passiert ist offensichtlich nix.


----------



## bike (18 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Diese Maschinen sind nach Sichtflugreglen und damit unter 10.000 ft geflogen. Da ist ja auch keine Asche......
> Es hat heute von vielen Fluggesellschaften Probeflüge gegeben. Passiert ist offensichtlich nix.



Stimmt, doch wenn du in dem Flieger sitzen würdest, der abschmiert, wäre das denke nicht dein Wunsch und zum Ende leider final.
Besser keiner fliegt, als dass auch nur eine gefährliche Situation entsteht.

bike


----------



## IBFS (18 April 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Doch wer von hier möchte in der Maschine sitzen, die wegen verstopfter Staurohre mit  falscher Geschwindigkeit fliegt,  sitzen?
> War nicht ein defektes Staurohr vermutlich der Grund, dass die Air Fance Maschine abgestürzt ist?



Bei dem ganzen Staurohrthema bin ich doch arg verwundert dass niemand
die Frage stellt: Warum habt ihr nicht parallel auf euer GPS-Gerät (so  vorhanden) geschaut.  

Das man sich anscheinend nach wie vor ALLEINE auf solche anfälligen Systeme verlässt,
 kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.  

Gruß

Frank


----------



## bike (18 April 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Staurohrthema bin ich doch arg verwundert dass niemand
> die Frage stellt: Warum habt ihr nicht parallel auf euer GPS-Gerät (so  vorhanden) geschaut.
> 
> Das man sich anscheinend nach wie vor ALLEINE auf solche anfälligen Systeme verlässt,
> ...



Vielleicht funktionieren GPS  nicht schnell und genau genug? 
GPS hat noch keine Freigabe für Geschwindigkeitsmessungen für den Flugverkehr, und dass bestimmt nicht weil es so gut und zuverlässig ist.
Ich trau meinem GPS auch nicht, da es nicht zu dem Tacho und der Realität passt. Die Abweichungen stören mich weniger, ich kann nicht abstürzen.

bike


----------



## Question_mark (20 April 2010)

*Na endlich sinken die Preise für Kerosin*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Besser keiner fliegt, als dass auch nur eine gefährliche Situation entsteht.


Da kann ich Dir im Prinzip nur zustimmen, aber ...

Es gibt Empfänger für das 1090 GHz Band, mit dem sich der interessierte User eigentlich weltweit (ok, auch da gibt es heute noch weisse Regionen) Informationen über sämtliche Flugbewegungen mit Flugnummer, Altitude, Speed, Carrier, Departure, Destination etc. im Minutentakt informieren kann, jedenfalls soweit das Flugzeug über einen entprechenden Transponder verfügt. Da sieht man eigentlich, dass im Raum Great Britain, Ireland und Scotland seit Freitag wirklich keinerlei Flugbewegungen stattgefunden haben. Der Luftraum ist absolut tot ..
Meine Tochter lebt und wohnt in London und hat diesen Umstand eigentlich sehr begrüßt 

Der angeblich gesperrte kontinentale Luftraum über Resteuropa war heute wieder recht gut vom Flugverkehr besucht, die Ausnahmen waren die Regel ..

Den deutschen Luftraum haben Lufthansa und AirBerlin recht gut abgedeckt, überwiegend um Urlauber aus dem Mittelmeeraum wieder nach Hause zu bringen.

Ein absolut mörderisches Flugaufkommen hatte Nicky Lauda und die Austrian Airlines, die von Wien und Salzburg aufgrund der Lage am südlichen Rand des Ascheregens alle Flüge in Richtung Osten und Süden voll durchziehen konnten. 

Und wenn Ihr jetzt nach den Zeitungsberichten wirklich glaubt, diese Flüge von AirBerlin, LH oder KLM wären alle unter Sichtflugbedingungen gemäß VFR abgelaufen, der darf jetzt gerne seinen Teddybär umarmen. 

Die normale Reiseflughöhe dieser Flüge war letztendlich immer > 30.000 ft 

Ich frage mich immer wieder, wer uns hier verarschen will ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (24 April 2010)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Besser keiner fliegt, als dass auch nur eine gefährliche Situation entsteht.
> ...


Das erinnert mich an einen Film (oder wars ein real stattgefundenes Experiment?) wo Leuten erzählt wurde, sie hätten ewiges Leben. Das ergebnis war, dass sich keiner mehr auf die Strasse traute, weil man ja sonst durch einen Unfall umkommen könnte.

PS: liebe Grüße vom Gardasee - ist fast wie Urlaub, wenn nicht die Kollegen dabei wären.


----------



## peter(R) (25 April 2010)

@ neo



Neo schrieb:


> "Verleugnung ist die vorhersehbarste aller menschlichen Reaktionen."
> 
> 
> Ja oder Nein, 0 oder 1 ist der Denkprozess einer Maschine.
> ...



Ist zwar schon ne Weile her aber ich habe das heute erst am freien Tag auf ner fernen IBN alles mal gelesen.

Lese dich doch mal etwas tiefer in die Physik ein die reale Welt ist NICHT analog gar nix darin nur wir mit unseren groben Maßstäben merken das nicht.
Der Raum ist gequantelt (Planksche Länge), die Zeit ist gequantelt ( Planksche Zeit) selbst sowas wie magnetismus ist nicht analog ( gabs vor etlichen Jahren sogar den Nobelpreis für).

Um die Ecke bringen einen Vereinfachungen und nichtssagende Sprüche wie " ...kann es da sein dass.. " mit denen NIX ausgesagt wird.

peter(R)


----------



## bike (25 April 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an einen Film (oder wars ein real stattgefundenes Experiment?) wo Leuten erzählt wurde, sie hätten ewiges Leben. Das ergebnis war, dass sich keiner mehr auf die Strasse traute, weil man ja sonst durch einen Unfall umkommen könnte.



Schau wenn du fliegen in der Asche willst, ist es dir unbenommen, doch wenn du in dem Flieger sitztst, der abschmiert, dann hast du leider Pech gehabt. 
Ich wünsche dir nicht, dass du irgendwann einmal abschmierst, doch solche Aussagen finde ich schlicht und einfach nur dumm.
Viele hier wenden sehr viel Zeit und Hirnschmalz und Geld, dass von einer Anlage nicht Gefahr für ein Leben ausgeht, im Flieger sitzen meist mehr alswie einer.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Mai 2010)

bike schrieb:


> ... doch solche Aussagen finde ich schlicht und einfach nur dumm.
> ...


An Autobahnen sehe ich Unmengen an Schutzzäunen. Damit keine Wildtiere auf die Autobahn laufen. An Bundesstrassen nicht. Warum? Ist ein Wildunfall mit 80 soviel harmloser? Wer nimmt den Fuß vom Gas, wenn er das rote Dreieck mit dem Hirsch sieht?

Aufzüge haben zwei Türen - Nahverkehrszüge nicht. Warum? Paternoster dürfen keine mehr gebaut werden. Unfälle an Bahnsteigen sind dagegen ganz in Ordnung.

An einem Slicer in der Lebensmittelindustrie ist immer ein Kettenhandschuh zu finden. Ob er benutzt wird? Bei meinem Metzger sehe ich, dass der manchmal einen Kettenhandschuh anzieht. aber nicht immer. Und zuhause mit dem Fleischmesser und der Brotschneidemaschine? Da sieht es so aus, wie mit dem jüngst allbekanntgewordenen Toaster. Wer hat denn bitte einen Kettenhandschuh zuhause?

Sicherheit ist relativ. Und auf 100%ige Sicherheit zu verweisen halte ich stets für Populismus. Jeder Atemzug, den ich mache, könnte mich töten, wenn da grad Gift um mich rumschwirrt. Nicht zu atmen bringt mich aber auch ins Grab. Möglicherweise ist ein Mietwagen tötlicher als ein Flug durch die Asche. Und Kernkraft ist nicht so sicher, wie unsere Politiker uns glauben machen wollen. Das Flugverbot war eine Massnahme, die von nur wenigen Fakten gestützt war. Dagegen wird so manche Warnung vor Nebel von manchem Piloten einfach so in den Wind geschlagen. Egal, ob da nun ein polnischer Präsident mit drin sitzt oder nicht. Das Leben ist halt nunmal nicht 100% sicher. Und manches Wagnis geht eben schief. "Da stolperte das Trockenhorn, das Nashorn sagte: "siehste!""


----------



## nade (2 Mai 2010)

Also nun ja, man könnte auch sagen, das es Menschengemacht ist, das es in letzter Zeit immer zum Wochennende scheiß Wetter ist....
Bin auch nicht ganz Glücklich mit dem was hier so momentan passiert, nur jammern allein hilft da auch nicht weiter, etwas tun? Wohl auch nicht, da auch wenns mehrere gibt, man bekommt hier in "NEW Amerika" eh nicht alle unter einen Hut....


----------



## vierlagig (28 Oktober 2011)




----------

